# Turbine help



## Bogstandard (Aug 4, 2007)

Has anyone got any info or plans for a model turbine, not the Tesla type or the bent blade type.
Has to be the type that has machining around the rotor and runs with the armature in ball races.
It's a bit of a long shot but I am trying to get ideas for quick build engines as I am putting on a display in just over a month, and ideally would like to have another two or three engines to show. So if you have something that fits the bill, impressive to look at, but quick to make, any help would be appreciated.

John


----------



## Alex (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't know what this is called but here it is:

www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/12_turbine.pdf


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Alex,
Should have mentioned that I had already seen this one, no ballraces in it so I don't think this will get up to the 50 to 60k range that I need to drive the fully variable gearbox that I have.
Thank you for your efforts anyway.
Looks like I may have to design my own, and put reverse in while I'm doing it.

John


----------

